

A book about C++11 programming for C programmer - dexcret

I haven't learned coding in C++ yet. For now I know C language, but I want to know C++11. What resources would you recommend for me?
======
octopus
Lippmann - C++ primer, 5th edition.

------
dexcret
@octopus Thanks.

